
GraphQL Code generators – Dreaming up the next generation of tools - Vorash
https://swatinem.de/blog/graphql-codegen/
======
underwater
The author has completely missed the point of Apollo and GraphQL query
collocation. Having the query definition in the same place as the rendering
avoids over or under fetching.

With a single `getMe` function how will they differentiate between use cases
with different requirements? You either end up with REST style massive
payloads, or have some kind of configuration that mimics GraphQL queries.

Their "DRY" example also omits any integration with React. Add in error
handling, loading states and persistence of data and all of a sudden the code
is very un-DRY.

~~~
he0001
Should every API be modeled after how react works?

